# Close up Video of Bees Feeding



## chiefman

Close up Video of Bees Feeding on a Spring 1:1 Sugar Syrup Mix






You can hear some Rainbow Lorikeets, Australian Magpies and some Pied Currawongs whistling in the background.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Richard P

really cool


----------

